# Combo offer from LG on their 3D Tv.



## sumit_anand (Mar 21, 2013)

I see a lot of people coming to this offer and asking for recommendation about tv's so I just though to post a home theatre combo offer from lg. Here  comes the link of the same LG Great Home Theatre Combo Offers. The offer seems exciting to me, Anyone here to take the benefit of the same??


----------



## navpreetsingh459 (Mar 21, 2013)

Offers look good but I have no plan to get a lg 3d tv in coming days so this offer is not for me.. Sound issue is very common with all the flat panel tv's and a combo offer like this will help one to get rid of these issues while saving a lot in the process.


----------

